
Living 800 feet above the city - Turukawa
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/06/05/magazine/new-york-life.html
======
curun1r
A complete aside, but the photography of Jimmy Chin is amazing, and the top
photo in this article is no exception. His technical skills, both with his
camera and his outdoorsmanship, lead to some of the most remarkable and unique
images that have ever been captured. And I've lost count of the number of
times I've seen a picture that I thought was fabulous only to discover that it
was he who took it.

Anyone who's interested in photography or enthralled by nature and action
sports should take a web journey through his images. He'll take you around the
world and to places you could never visit yourself.

~~~
strong_code
I would also highly recommend the movie Meru, which is briefly mentioned in
this article. It's a great documentary that shows the crazy shit he (more than
willingly) goes through to get some of his shots.

~~~
stevewillows
Thanks for this suggestion! I'm halfway through, and I'm loving it.

I will never make that trek.

------
Animats
“Would you really feel any pity if one of those dots down there stopped moving
forever?”

It's the ultimate expression of looking down on the little people.

~~~
uptown
Unfortunately you see the same disregard when looking horizontally across the
globe. The death of an American is almost always given considerably more
American media coverage than the regular atrocities taking place in other
countries. Should proximity make what has happened any more or less
significant?

~~~
libria
Or generically "The death of a local is almost always given considerably more
local media coverage than the regular atrocities taking place in foreign
countries."

Of course proximity matters. With absolutely no judgement on the victims, I'd
rather have updated news about a serial killer in my neighborhood as opposed
to one in Germany.

~~~
slyall
News about street maintenance in my neighborhood is more important to me than
some serial killer on the other side of the world.

How would the serial killer affect my life? Would my life even be better after
having read details of his grisly crimes (probably not)?. On the other hand if
parking will be forbidden on near my house for a day while they re-surface the
street it is something that will actually affect me.

------
fractallyte
I love this picture, of the very top of the Burj Khalifa in Dubai (currently
the world's tallest structure!):
[http://i.imgur.com/YpANIiK.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/YpANIiK.jpg)

No, not Tom Cruise. _The graffiti!_

~~~
NeutronBoy
It's probably signatures of the construction workers who worked on that
section, rather than graffiti.

------
ChadNYC
This article references the project I have been working on for the last few
years. 10 Hudson Yards. AMA

Proof:
[https://www.instagram.com/p/BGetG8olfPJ/](https://www.instagram.com/p/BGetG8olfPJ/)

~~~
spydum
How does it feel to be just under the 800ft line? Does article make you wish
you could have added just a few more floors? ;)

In all seriousness - I've never been to nyc (never had a reason to I guess). I
just don't comprehend the demand to build up. Is there really that much
demand? Like at what density level does other infrastructure become a
bottleneck (transit/power/water/food)?

~~~
SkyMarshal
>Is there really that much demand?

Sure, in any city with lots of people and limited land, island cities
especially. Manhattan is one, Hong Kong another.

>Like at what density level does other infrastructure become a bottleneck
(transit/power/water/food)?

Good question, would be interested to see studies on this too.

------
Shivetya
Guess I am fortunate to be terrified of heights, no chance of any jealousy or
envy on my part.

I do have to ask with regards to that 453 sq ft apartment, whats the point of
having a window that opens at its height?

on a side note, the gated communities of suburbia are nothing but shallow
imitations of the these vertical communities which are even more exclusive

~~~
jonknee
> I do have to ask with regards to that 453 sq ft apartment, whats the point
> of having a window that opens at its height?

The same purpose of a window in any tower--fresh air.

~~~
kwhitefoot
Or the feeling of freedom that it gives you!

